# 8x lens



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I’ve been shooting with a 6x lens for a while after first using a 4x. I have an 8x on the way from Shrewd now. Does anyone have any commentary on likes/ dislikes with the 8 x lens. One of the local compound shooters (298 at Vegas) just dropped back from 8 to 6x. While I shoot various competitions, Asa, 3d, 18m, 50m my main focus is 50m. I’m using a Shrewd mini-mag. Bow is a pse perform x 3d at 53.68 lb draw wt.


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Considerations. 

If you don’t allow the bow to no-kidding settle, the 8X will exaggerate the movement and exacerbate the tendency to “jump on it NOW!” 

Also. Develop the habit of mentally hooking up with the target and bringing the sight into line between your eye and the target. 

Otherwise, you can spend a lot of time looking for the target instead of relaxing into the shot. And while you’re searching, you lose focus and let it creep ... and then when the cams roll back over ....

Who knows how much clarifier you will actually need, but the stronger the clarifier, the more the pin fade. You may need to go to a dot or circle. 

On the plus side, you get to aim at the target instead of in the vicinity of it.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

yeh shot a x8 for a while, like shogun says it was ok but felt it just showed too much movement, even with a circle not a dot/pin. I prefer x4. been meaning to try x2 indoors.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

8x outdoors in the wind, try it, but I think a 4 or 5x would be worth a try. Less perceived movement with lower power. Less movement equals a more positive shot. Try it, you can always go back.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I shoot one indoors and with the sight extension set short I really like the shape of the movement (mostly vertical which my brain doesn't mind).
Outdoors I ditch it for a 3x so I don't need a clarifier.


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

8x. LOTS of movement. Can cause you to be jumpy on the trigger and can lead to some bad habits. 
VERY blurry but can be cleared up with tiny peep, which can cause very dark target. 
Something it’s difficult to find your target, depending on the round. Shooting tens in someone else’s target isn’t fun.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Scottspot50 said:


> I’ve been shooting with a 6x lens for a while after first using a 4x. I have an 8x on the way from Shrewd now. Does anyone have any commentary on likes/ dislikes with the 8 x lens. One of the local compound shooters (298 at Vegas) just dropped back from 8 to 6x. While I shoot various competitions, Asa, 3d, 18m, 50m *my main focus is 50m*. I’m using a Shrewd mini-mag. Bow is a pse perform x 3d at 53.68 lb draw wt.


...which means shooting outside. Wind and high magnification don't mix well. I'd say your six power is more than most shoot for USA/WA formats.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I know some archers that are amazing with an 8X lens. I try it every so often and I cannot use one. 6X is the highest power for me. However, you might be someone that can shoot an 8X well and the only way to find out is to try one. Everyone is different. Most archers cannot shoot a 6X lens so don't take the opinion of someone else. I know the lens are expensive, so I would try one from a friend if possible before buying. Otherwise you will be like me and have one that I never use. But I would never have tried a 6X lens if I had listened to others.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ok so I got in the 8x lens and am considering a hamskea peep. Shooting without a clarifier and with the target very blurry seems to be helping my shooting. Because of the large motion of the pin against the target I have to really wait for the pin to settle before i release. This means I can’t settle or taking marginal shots. So far I’m pleased. Clarifier would probably be a plus. I’m using


----------



## lucky-stops.com (Jul 3, 2018)

Must have good eyes I need a #2 clarifier to clear up a 6x. I use a speciality archery #3 to clear up an 8x. I tried a #2 but that didn't clear it up. The movement of a 8x never bothered me but the fish eye effect did. I suspect it is the clarifier doing that. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I used a “c” clarifier with the 8x, but too much movemt at 60 yards. Went back to a 6 x but left the “c” clarifier in and that’s working really wel at 50 meters. I’m going to try the 8 x at 18 meters and see how that goes.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I used a “c” clarifier with the 8x, but too much movemt at 60 yards. Went back to a 6 x but left the “c” clarifier in and that’s working really wel at 50 meters. I’m going to try the 8 x at 18 meters and see how that goes.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

duc said:


> ... Shooting tens in someone else’s target isn’t fun.


This is true! Using a 10X lens, I could see the X perfectly, but not so much the target. Some of the sweetest feeling shots I ever released, ended up in someone else's X. Really embarrassing. 

When using higher power lens, you see more movement. Then you tend to try to slow it down by recruiting more muscle. Which leads to more movement, which leads to more muscle, etc until you just dump the arrow. 

We can't tell you what power lens to shoot because we can't see through your eyes. But usually the one that allows you to shoot your best shot will be in the 4 to 6 range. Only you can figure this out through testing.

Allen


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

I pulled out the clarifier and tried 4x ( my other bow has a4x). Then went back to 6 x without a clarifier. Other bow still looked better so I measured lens to blade distance on the one that was better and changed the other sight to the same distance. It’s working well.


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Shogun1 said:


> Considerations.
> 
> If you don’t allow the bow to no-kidding settle, the 8X will exaggerate the movement and exacerbate the tendency to “jump on it NOW!”
> 
> ...


*Correct*. I myself Went from 6X to 8X about 3 years ago out of curiosity. It took a short time to respect the over movement of the 8X. But, once I learned to draw straight to the 10 ring, settle in quicker, my scores went up. I mean to the point of winning the local indoor and outdoor matches, Midwest Illinois Pro/Am, USAA/ITAA State 25M & 50M Champion twice NFAA/IAA 880/900 2nd place and breaking a National 25M indoor record in my class. 

I absolutely think the 8X (for me) is the best. Your bow must be very well balanced, hold steady and get your shot timeing near perfect. I’m very comfortable now with the 8X indoor and out. 29mm 8X with 1/32nd red 3 verifier

3D I use a 5X and I do the same, draw on target.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Only suggestion TheBlindArcher might make is, when shooting in competitions, mark your bale somehow, whether its bright colored bale pegs or your name/number on the target or some other method the organizers will allow... Xs on other shooter's targets don't count.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

What length is your sight extension? The farther you make it the more power you have with your scope. I use a 6X tru-spot & my extension is a 9" all the way extended & on clear target can see the X on the target. I don't use a clarifier & using the 1/32 Speciality Archery peep. Try playing with peep size it may help you clear up target.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

So I’ve made some changes:
Xtended sight bar.
Using hamskea c clarifier
Changed to 1/16 peep
Changed to black dot with orange ring at edge of 9 ring at 50m. The orange ring is really good for finding the black dot in 3d.
Now the biggest thing, the target was great but I needed a verifier to see the dot or pin. Can’t have both in a peep. Solution!!! Went to Costco and got some reading glasses. Worked like a champ. I’m stoked.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I enjoy shooting field archery with an 8X lens, a dot, 3/64 target peep and no clarifier. Just make sure you get a high quality lens. This setup lets you know when your form is off, your DL is off or anything else. To avoid shooting wrong targets when at a multiple target setup and to not waste time in shot sequence, make sure you are sighting in target from the beginning before drawing bow. I like to draw the bow back a little above center of target and let it settle in.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

I enjoy shooting field archery with an 8X lens, 29mm scope housing, a dot, 3/64 target peep and no clarifier. Just make sure you get a high quality lens. This setup lets you know when your form is off, your DL is off or anything else. To avoid shooting wrong targets when at a multiple target setup and to not waste time in shot sequence, make sure you are sighting in target from the beginning before drawing bow. I like to draw the bow back a little above center of target and let it settle in.


----------

